# Travel Photography With a Group. How best to MONETIZE?



## scottmumford (Nov 19, 2012)

I am traveling with a group as a "Trip Photographer" For this I have a group of 50+ travelers going to Costa Rica. My question is "What can I sell these folks to make money and still deliver a solid memory." 
One thought is auto play DVDs and another is a photo book. 
Hard costs are DVD would be 1-2 bucks each with some edit and design time. For a DVD disk I would like to charge 100.00
A 20 page Bound Photo Book is at my cost 35 bucks or so. A nicely designed Photobook should be 150 Dollars or so.
Has anyone done this before? And if so do you have a pricing structure? This group knows me and my work. I enjoy a very good reputation with these travel groups.
What can I charge these folk for a complete trip photo collection.


----------



## Nata_nata (Jan 31, 2017)

Give them coupons for discounts for individual photo shoots - may wokr as word of mouth


----------



## JoeW (Jan 31, 2017)

Everyone will have a camera phone or a point-and-shoot.  So the promotional examples that you show them (to get them to buy a photo book) should be beyond that.  Something involving HDR.  Or something involving DoF (like a portrait of a toucan or a person with bokeh).  You don't want them to look at your photos or book and go "oh, that's a good idea, I'll need to remember to shoot something like that."  Instead, you want them thinking "wow, how do you do that?  I wish my phone could do that.  We need to buy the book--or we'll never get photos like this!"


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2017)

Uh. The tread was started in 2012.
I bet he either figured something out, or he got a real job. lol


----------

